# Share your Pandora stations



## Kopachris

Title should be self-explanatory. I'm listening to "Arnold Schoenberg Radio" atm, but I've been listening to some film music (John Williams, Hans Zimmer, and Michael Giacchino) today, too. I also have Classic Rock (featuring the likes of Heart, Pat Benetar, and the Eurythmics) and Folk Rock stations.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I have a Prokofiev station I listen to like every single day! It's how I discovered so much new music by him! I'm so grateful for Pandora.


----------



## kv466

I always cook and clean with my Eagles station on...I like how well they mix it up


----------



## daspianist

Pardon my noobish question, but:

Why do people use Pandora? I mean, especially for classical music where the musician matter a great deal. That, and the audio quality is at best 128 AAC streaming, and nowhere near CD or downloaded music quality (256 AAC or mp3 standard)?

And you can't choose the music you want, so everything is up to the station? Could you even get continuity throughout a Prokofiev symphony?


----------



## TxllxT

Kopachris said:


> Title should be self-explanatory. I'm listening to "Arnold Schoenberg Radio" atm, but I've been listening to some film music (John Williams, Hans Zimmer, and Michael Giacchino) today, too. I also have Classic Rock (featuring the likes of Heart, Pat Benetar, and the Eurythmics) and Folk Rock stations.


Title is not self-explanatory. Could you explain it to someone who never heard about it?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

daspianist said:


> Pardon my noobish question, but:
> 
> Why do people use Pandora? I mean, especially for classical music where the musician matter a great deal. That, and the audio quality is at best 128 AAC streaming, and nowhere near CD or downloaded music quality (256 AAC or mp3 standard)?
> 
> And you can't choose the music you want, so everything is up to the station? Could you even get continuity throughout a Prokofiev symphony?


The sound is actually really good, CD quality, since it's an electronic station. The station works in that you can type in a genre or composer, composer works best, and the whole station will revolve around what recordings are in their Pandora archive, and then connect you to other works and composers of similar style. You also can look at information about the specific recordings, biographies of the composers, more works, etc.
Otherwise, the pieces come pretty randomly, but you can "thumbs up" certain works and they'll come more often. Or, thumbs down them and they'll never come again.


----------



## mamascarlatti

TxllxT said:


> Title is not self-explanatory. Could you explain it to someone who never heard about it?


Personalised internet radio. Don't worry about it Txllxt, as is frequently the case it's not available outside the US.


----------



## Couchie

Pandora said:


> We are deeply, deeply sorry to say that due to licensing constraints, we can no longer allow access to Pandora for listeners located outside of the U.S.


:scold::scold::scold::scold::scold::scold:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Couchie said:


> :scold::scold::scold::scold::scold::scold:


I second that! I remember going to Finland and trying to use Pandora there, and I couldn't! That was a drag!


----------



## Krummhorn

I love having Pandora ... doesn't matter to me the order in which the music arrives. I have a paid sub for Pandora - ~$36 USD per year for unlimited use. Really like the feature of being able to find out more info on the album being played at the time. 

Mostly listen to the Buxtehude station, which features a fair amount of organ music. But for relaxing times, when I'm working on my Excel spreadsheets, I put on the Karen Carpenter, or John Denver station. 

It is a shame that Pandora, and others like it, are not offered outside the US ... but then there are those that aren't offered outside Europe, too ... so each continent has its own sources. Would be nice if one of them was universal across all continents. 

Kh


----------

